# Henry Taylor Timber Framing chisels



## VintageMike (Feb 12, 2022)

Anybody know of a U.S. based seller of Henry Taylor timber framing chisels? I've looked at Woodcraft, Lee Valley, Garrett Wade, Highland Woodworking, Tools for Working Wood with no luck.

Thanks, Mike


----------

